# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  фестиваль Гауранга

## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданные!
От имени организаторов приглашаем вас на ежегодный фестиваль Гауранга, который пройдет в этом году в Славинске (Львовская область) на Украине. Подробности о фесте можно посмотреть здесь:
http://gauranga.in.ua/?fbclid=IwAR0j...RCe08t5qddTXKI

Если вы захотите поехать, напишите, пожалуйста в личку, чтобы оформить на вас приглашение.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Возможно, стоит упомянуть, что на этом фестивале не будет ни одного Махараджа

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Возможно, стоит упомянуть, что на этом фестивале не будет ни одного Махараджа


Тогда нужно будет упомянуть еще много чего...

----------


## Махабхарата дас

А вот и заблуждаетесь. Если зайдете на страницу феста, то увидите, что и Махарадж(и) там будет и другие возвышенные вайшнавы.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> А вот и заблуждаетесь. Если зайдете на страницу феста, то увидите, что и Махарадж(и) там будет и другие возвышенные вайшнавы.


Таки да будут  :smilies:  Спасибо за информацию  :smilies:

----------


## Aryan

Махараджи, постояно участвующие в карпатском фестивале, едут на фестиваль Нитай Гауранга.
https://www.facebook.com/search/top/...epa=SEARCH_BOX
В Славське анонсирован приезд БВ Садху Свами. Но я ума не приложу, как он туда приедет сквозь 2 линии руководства в ИСККОН, и будучи при этом учеником Ниранджана Свами (который будет на фестивале в Ворохте)...

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Свами - значит, йог. Причем, официально. Может, нам и не понять, но у них - допуск к таинствам. Они могут.

----------


## Aryan

> Дорогие преданные!
> От имени организаторов приглашаем вас на ежегодный фестиваль Гауранга, который пройдет в этом году в Славинске (Львовская область) на Украине. Подробности о фесте можно посмотреть здесь:
> http://gauranga.in.ua/?fbclid=IwAR0j...RCe08t5qddTXKI
> 
> Если вы захотите поехать, напишите, пожалуйста в личку, чтобы оформить на вас приглашение.


Может, кто-то поделится итогами и впечатлениями?

----------


## Aryan

В Карпатах в этом году не был, про фестивали читал на ФБ в основном. На Нитай Гауранге было более 500 преданных, были прямые трансляции.В Славське приехали человек 70.Похоже на протестансткий корпоратив.Впрочем,еще со времен Кази Маха мантра стала великой песней протеста.

----------

